# Hinge Installation Help



## HuntleyBill (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi kids…What's New? 
I am working on a cabinet that I am installing some 3/8" offset hinges in a door. I am following a set of plans that calls for a 3/8" rabitt around the outside of the door to inset into the cabinet. The pictures I have seen on the websites where they sell these types of hinges shows that these just sit on top of the door and frame.
But, when I look at the door….and as you can see in the pictures…this looks like hell!!!



















Did I install the hinges wrong?
Did I make the door wrong?
...or both?

How do I install these to make the door fit nice?
Do I need a different kind of hinge?

Thank you for your help
Bill


----------



## bobkberg (Dec 26, 2009)

Would you please add a photo of what the hinge and door look like open - so that we can see what's going on inside?


----------



## HuntleyBill (Dec 9, 2009)

Sure can…here you go.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Bill, sadly you are faced with using newer type rabbit edge hinges which many are designed for a 3/8 X 3/8 rebate. The older type (used hundreds) were for a 1/2 X 3/8. Also the hinge lap was very concise and only allowed min. space from faceframe to door back. The only way you will achieve what your looking for is rebate the door (mortise) for hinge. It is quick and easy. Make the save and good luck


----------



## HuntleyBill (Dec 9, 2009)

Don't know why I didn't think of this earlier, but I took a look at my kitchen cabinets and although the doors sit on top of the frame and are not recessed, the hinge does make the door sit away from the frame a little more than 3/16". This is ONLY on the hinge side and the knob side sits right on top of the frame with no gap.

Funny I never noticed the kitchen cabinets before, but when I look at the cabinet I'm making, the gap seems to jump out at me. The picture shows a bottom door to the cabinet. I will be putting in a door for the upper 3/4 of the cabinet that because of the size of the door and where it is located, you won't see that gap unless you walk to the side of the cabinet. The top door sits above this door so maybe I won't notice the gap after the top door is on but sheesh…this sure looks goofy the way it is.

Maybe it is supposed to be this way after looking at my kitchen cabinets ???!


----------



## HuntleyBill (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks cabmaker. Yes, these are supposed to be 3/8" by 3/8" hinges. When you say "rebate" are you referring to mortising the hinge? If so, it seems that I could only mortise the door side which would bring the door much closer. Maybe not perfect but better.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Yes, I would mortise only the door side.


----------

